# YM273 - those lights!



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, I got a glimpse of a YM273. It made my head do a double take because I thought it was a John Deere painted red with those headlamps in the rear fenders! 

And, has anyone toured the Yanmar Museum?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's not to say that ideas are borrowed from other manufacturers! Where would the Yanmar Museum be located?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Seems the 273 was manufactured in 1968 and not easy getting parts if at all. https://www.hoyetractor.com/modelstoavoid.htm










May not be the one in question but there is one in Japan. https://www.yanmar.com/global/about/ymedia/product/redtractor.html


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The Yanmar Museum. 

All of Yanmar, not just AG! 

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...r_Museum-Nagahama_Shiga_Prefecture_Kinki.html


----------

